# Compiling Java Source Code



## RockyMorris (May 22, 2002)

I am a novice java user and I am trying to compile an mp3 player called javalayer from www.javazoom.com and I am not sure how to achieve this in ProjectBuilder, can anyone help?


----------



## tie (May 22, 2002)

Use the javac command from the Terminal.  You might need to set the -classpath option.  The command is well-documented, somewhere in the Dev Tools, or look online java.sun.com/docs


----------



## DrBozze (May 23, 2002)

Are you sure you downloaded JavaLayer? It seems to me that JavaLayer is just the mp3 decoder part. The actual player is called JlGui. If you downloaded JlGui you shouldn't be messing around with ProjectBuilder since it (JlGui) came pre-compiled. Or are you perhaps trying to learn how to compile Java code? Please tell me if I'm reading this wrong.


----------

